# Upgun my Black Reach Dread!



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

When I opened my Black Reach Box, I was obviously delighted to add Deth Koptas to my Orks, and that I now had a Rulebook that conveniently fit in a carrier case without needing a Servo-Arm to take it to games. I reasoned that, while I'm more a fan of the more versatile Shoota Boy than Sluggas, the regular Boyz would at least be useful in Apoc games, just like the Nobs and extra Warboss...although I later decided, new Bikes - new Wazzdakka conversion, but hopefully I'll post that when I get it underway. 

Anyway......The Marines are going to be the basis of my Scythes Of The Emperor list, one of my Podding Tacticals, but what to do with the Dread?
I thought long and hard on the issue, seriously considering turning it into an Orkoid monstrosity...but I already have 4 Dreads, 2 Killa Kans (another being made, more about it later) and a Stompa in my Ork Walker collection...it'd be nice to use a SM Dread for once.

That decided, a quick look at the Codex was in order, awkward, cos I don't own a copy :laugh: but after much deliberation, it boiled down to a simple choice, either AC and Heavy Flamer, or 2x tl Autocannons. Unfortunately, either would have required a serious amount of work (tempting me again, briefly with an Ork solution - you can't say 'work' without saying 'ork' after all!)

View attachment 2290


As you will see, it was actually a lot simpler than I thought to convert the right arm, although I haven't yet done the left, and it's significantly more difficult looking...though I have made a start.

View attachment 2289

View attachment 2291

View attachment 2292


The autocannons are from IG hvy wpn teams, trimmed to better fit the place where I removed the end of the Multi-melta. The bottom barrell is slightly longer to give a more authentic feel.


The left arm, in it's 'glory' so far, :laugh:
View attachment 2293


Importantly, I managed to salvage both the Power Fist (sorry, Dreadnought CCW) and Stormbolter, the latter I intend to feature in a later thread about the plastic Pedro I aim to build to lead my army - the metal model just has too much Fist bling for Scythes...and its nice to field an army of all plastics :biggrin:
View attachment 2294


Okay, I'll post updates when more information is available, and try to accompany it with slightly better quality photos! 
Thanks for reading, until next time true believers!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

very nice conversion, i may use this same tactic for my thudd gun idea (the four autocannons, I was stressing as to how to incorperate that onto one frame). Nice work, and cant wait to see the new pedro. I have a tip for you that will work beautifully if you fancy the idea.

The leg pads for a dreadnaught, you often get two sets from some sprues (ie darkangels, ect) and those make amazing modified shoulder pauldrons attached to the normal shoulder guards. And for that oversized fist, it may work even better.

But thats it for my advice. Ive done several of the above conversions before with metal models, and im sure there would be no trouble doing it with plastics.

Looking good so far, keep up the good work!

-Trevor D


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*Updates!!!!!!*

Well, spent a couple hours last night when I should have been sleeping working on my BRDread, among other things, so here's the photos! :victory:
Only got to tidy it up now with a bit of green stuff, unless I decide to convert it more first! :biggrin: Considering a nice banner...any suggestions?

View attachment 2382


View attachment 2383


View attachment 2384


Sadly, in progress images won't resize so I'll take more of the left arm as is.

EDIT: Couldn't figure it out...stupid technology!:angry: So I created a Blog instead - http://hobbyinfobythekingelessar.blogspot.com/ put some more pics up there! :victory::victory::biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the look of the dread with the four barrels, just really cool. As for posting pics, instead of using attachments, use the img /img tags to post them directly.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> I love the look of the dread with the four barrels, just really cool. As for posting pics, instead of using attachments, use the img /img tags to post them directly.


Thanks! I'll try that instead. As for the 4-barrel look, I was inspired by the Hydra, real life-AA guns, and some of the amazing weaponry in Babylon 5 if you ever watched it. I imagine lances fire like the beam weapons from the show, slicing through the target.

Thinking about it, I'll use the img tags after I green stuff it up, so its completely finished.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Is it still a double-post if they're 11 months apart?

Anyway, rather than start a new thread, some good old fashioned Necromancy, since the Dread in the title was fro my Sons of Sotha, and I've got a move on and done some more! 

Started on another Dread by buying a Dread box, and Aegis line, and a Venb Dread, cos they're new and shiny. And totally awesome.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

New post, too many pics in one post is hard to stomach, no?


























Now...here's the thing. Is the Marine on the left better? Or the right?

They're subtly different...but I don't know which I prefer. Yellow experts especially welcome.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Love the 2 tl autocannons, its the configuration I favour. It's just so damn useful . Just wish I had the time and money to actually make it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You have given me the ultimate conversion for a hydra. Mortis pattern dread using the aegis line cannons like you have, standing on the back of a truck or other transporter. Love the conversions by the way. Very tidy. Mortis pattern dreads are the epitome of cool.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

awesome conversion and i think the marine on the left looks better


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

The yellow on the kneeling marine is the one I'd go with, it pops more (at least it does on my screen).


----------

